
The Moral Center of Meritocracy Collapses - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/03/college-bribe-scandal-about-class-inequality/584797/
======
jimjamarnold
What moral center? The game has always been work hard and do everything to
help your kids succeed, so they can do the same.

You either accept those rules and play along or don't. But don't expect others
not to play b/c you refuse.

I did like the author's bigger point of the top 10% vs the bottom 90%. That
divide is widening and crystalizing, which, I feel, is wrecking the American
Dream.

We need a new Dream, the old one died in the Great Recession.

~~~
deogeo
Most people put limits on that 'everything'.

------
minikites
The crime isn't that these people paid money to get their children into a
university, the crime is that the money went to people and organizations other
than the university.

